# Boas Festas



## ajrebelo (19 Dez 2006 às 16:42)

boas

aqui deixo este topico para todos os membros deste forum deixarem os votos de boas festas e desejos para este novo ano de 2007

bem para começar quero desejar um bom natal e um bom ano para todos vós e que o ano de 2007 traga muita actividade eletrica    e espero que o continente e ilhas tenham um radar doppler  em tempo real na net  

paz, saude e guita para todos nós 

abraços meteo


----------



## mocha (20 Dez 2006 às 15:19)

Eu vou me adiantando.
votos de um feliz natal, e k o novo ano seja muito melhor pra todos os mebros do forum, espero k 2007 nos traga boas surpresas meteorologicas 
e como o ajrebelo referiu paz, saúde e muita guita e muitas outras coisas boas k não vale a pena referir


----------



## Seringador (22 Dez 2006 às 18:09)

Desejo a todos os membros e comunidade Meteopt um Santo Natal cheio de saúde e alegria!  
Abraço


----------



## miguel (22 Dez 2006 às 18:34)

Também quero desejar um óptimo e feliz Natal a todos os Membros desta comunidade que cada dia que passa está melhor e mais rica


----------



## Tiagofsky (22 Dez 2006 às 18:38)

Um FELIZ NATAL para todos, cheio essencialmente de saúde! 
P.S.- Não abusem nas rabanadas!


----------



## Mago (22 Dez 2006 às 19:44)

Boas Festas para todos os visitantes e membros deste forum!


----------



## martinus (22 Dez 2006 às 20:57)

Grande oportunidade para o meu primeiro texto neste fórum:

Bom Natal para todos!


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 21:06)

martinus disse:


> Grande oportunidade para o meu primeiro texto neste fórum:
> 
> Bom Natal para todos!



Bem-vindo ao fórum


----------



## Dan (22 Dez 2006 às 21:07)

Um bom Natal a todos




e muita neve no próximo ano


----------



## ACalado (22 Dez 2006 às 22:00)

um bom e santo natal para todos os membros do forum, que o passem na companhia de quem mais gostam  
e que o ano de 2007 nos traga muita neve tanta que nem podemos sair de casa


----------



## Fil (22 Dez 2006 às 23:43)

Boas festas para todos!


----------



## Luis França (22 Dez 2006 às 23:53)

Saúde e boa disposição é o que precisamos todos os anos nestas datas.
A todos os membros e visitantes  um Bom Ano e Boas Festas.



...e olho vivo e mente aberta...  o Caos está à porta!! só nos resta esperar... :assobio:


----------



## Zoelae (23 Dez 2006 às 00:04)

Um bom Natal a todos e um excelente 2007. Com umas boas entradas meteorológicas e sucesso nas previsões


----------



## kimcarvalho (23 Dez 2006 às 00:08)

Um Feliz e Santo Natal para todos os visitantes deste fórum e vossas famílias, em especial a todos vós meus colegas aqui da casa, com quem passo tantas horas, apenas porque gosto da vossa excelente companhia  e porque temos algo em comum, muito só nosso e que faz de nós pessoas diferentes e especiais, a meteorologia. 
Que o menino Jesus e o Pai Natal, vos coloque no sapatinho muitas felicidades, muita saúde e muita alegria, que o resto vem por acréscimo! 
E já agora umas boas entradas de NW, carregadas de precipitação, em forma de neve à cota 0.


----------



## dj_alex (23 Dez 2006 às 00:28)

Bom Natal pessoal!!!


----------



## tozequio (23 Dez 2006 às 01:21)

Um feliz Natal e umas grandes entradas de NW para todos


----------



## Iceberg (23 Dez 2006 às 08:08)

Olá pessoal!  

Desejo a todos vós e às vossas famílias um Santo Natal e um Ano Novo 2007 cheio de saúde, bons momentos e sucesso nas vossas vidas pessoais e profissionais.

Para o Forum MeteoPT desejo a continuação neste bom caminho, e que no final do próximo ano a nossa comunidade seja ainda maior e o forum ainda mais conhecido. Como desejo particular, gostava que o forum fosse dado a conhecer por algum orgão de comunicação social. Seria excelente para a divulgação do mesmo.

Em termos climáticos, desejo um ano muito branquinho,  com muitas (e boas) surpresas climáticas para o pessoal daqui poder aprofundar os seus conhecimentos e analisar os acontecimentos.

BOAS FESTAS PARA TODOS !!!!!!!


----------



## Fernando_ (23 Dez 2006 às 18:33)

Bom Natal a todos y Feliz 2007  
Ah... moderação no comer e no beber...


----------



## Santos (23 Dez 2006 às 22:50)

Votos de um Feliz Natal a todos os amigos do fórum e respectivas famílias


----------



## filipept (23 Dez 2006 às 23:21)

Um Santo Natal para todos.


----------



## Minho (24 Dez 2006 às 13:18)

Um Feliz a Natal a todos os membros do MeteoPT


----------



## dj_alex (24 Dez 2006 às 13:21)

Bom natal para todos outra vez!

vou entrar em Blackout até dia 25 ou dia 26 de manha  

até lá.


----------



## Rog (24 Dez 2006 às 16:54)

Votos de um Santo Natal para todos.


----------



## LUPER (24 Dez 2006 às 17:40)

Um feliz e santo Natal para todos os membros e visitantes do Meteopt.com, são os meus votos


----------



## Breno (24 Dez 2006 às 20:25)

Feliz Natal pra todos!


----------



## Carlos Dias (25 Dez 2006 às 21:30)

*Feliz Natal a todos..!!

Que o "Papai Noel" ( Brasil ), ou Pai Natal ( Portugal e Madeira ), traga muitas felicidades á todos nós....... *


----------



## Fábio Luiz (26 Dez 2006 às 15:06)

Vou viajar agora à tarde e volto a escrever aqui apenas no dia 6, provavelmente. Então, desejo um feliz 2007 à todos e que este ano que está vindo seja repleto de paz, sucesso, saúde, muita felicidade e muitas realizações para todos, que neste ano de 2007 nossos projetos prosperem, que nossos sonhos se transformem em realidade, que bons ventos soprem para todos e que possamos conseguir tudo o que desejamos, sempre com muita fé e força para enfrentarmos da melhor forma possível as dificuldades e obstáculos que surgirem!! Feliz 2.007!!!


----------



## dj_alex (28 Dez 2006 às 14:52)

Bom ano de 2007 para todos!!! 

Até para o próximo ano!!


----------



## Angelstorm (28 Dez 2006 às 17:21)

Boas festas a todos!!!


----------



## Santos (28 Dez 2006 às 22:09)

Votos de um excelente 2007 a todos os amigos do fórum e respectivos familiares


----------



## Minho (29 Dez 2006 às 12:59)

Bom Ano de 2007  

Com muita neve, frio mas sobretudo sem vagas de calor!! 

A nível pessoal, muita saúde para todos os membros e seus familiares.


----------



## Nuno (29 Dez 2006 às 19:47)

Bom ano pessoal! ke bebam o kizerem , sem medos  ...ke tenham o ano 2007 xeio de coixas boas! i ke nos traga mtas supressas para nos discutirmos aki no forum


----------



## kimcarvalho (31 Dez 2006 às 15:07)

Um Bom Ano Novo 2007 para todos  . Com muita saúde e que os vossos sonhos meteorológicos se realizem, principalmente os de queda de neve generalizada à cota 0 em todo território nacional.


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Dez 2006 às 15:30)

Feliz ano 2007 e vamos todos pedir um desejo enquanto se come as passas para que tenhamos mais extremos ainda do que aqueles que tivemos este ano essencialmente em termos de neve. 

E que o nosso fórum pelo menos triplique no numero de membros.


----------



## Tiagofsky (31 Dez 2006 às 18:32)

Concerteza uma passa será para pedir essa ansiada neve generalizada, entre votos de saúde, paz e euromilhoes!É o que desejo também para tdos vós!Abraço!


----------



## miguel (31 Dez 2006 às 19:20)

BOM ANO 2007 para todos e  que nos traga de novo a neve até ao mar e menos ondas de calor no verão


----------



## Fil (31 Dez 2006 às 21:35)

Um espectacular ano 2007 a todos!


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2006 às 22:08)

Um bom ano para todos


----------



## Minho (1 Jan 2007 às 21:06)

Fil disse:


> Um espectacular ano 2007 a todos!





Dan disse:


> Um bom ano para todos



Naaaoo mais álcool não!!!   

Bom Ano!


----------



## ajrebelo (7 Jan 2007 às 03:18)

boas 

bem de volta a vida de trabalho desejo a todos um muito bom ano de 2007.

                    

abraços meteo


----------

